# twin lakes



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

I moved my brother into Kent state today and when I was driving we passed twin lakes, they looked like a good fishing spot, are they private or public?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Unforunately private....


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Need permission from an owner on that lake. My wife knows an owner & got me permission & I went there w/ my son2 wks ago. Beware or the Cottonmouths!! We were on her backyard pier (low to the water) & a female watermocasin aprox 4' length, & male 3' in length, kept swimming by us. I guess we were in their living room. (pier). They wanted to come up on dock & sun & we got the hell out of there quickly. I saw & talked to lady w/ property about this & she said she was swimming in the lake short time ago & would never swim again there. I've got pics on my cell ph & can send to you if I had your Cell number.


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

I also showed her pics on my cell. This is NO BS. Wouldn't go there as cottonmouths are very agressive. If pissed off they'l attack & bite repeatedly. Viscious to say the least!! Just go to youtube & type in "cottonmouth" & you'l be a believer! I live in my home in Streetsboro, not far from there.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

You sure you saw cottonmouths and water moccasins???? Their range doesn't extend into Ohio, that's why I'm wondering. Maybe they were just your normal watersnakes(which are extremely common, and the big ones with the funky patterns can sometimes be mistaken for other snakes)?? 

Not saying you didn't see any, just think it's very unlikely for the area....


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

fishinnick said:


> You sure you saw cottonmouths and water moccasins???? Their range doesn't extend into Ohio, that's why I'm wondering. Maybe they were just your normal watersnakes(which are extremely common, and the big ones with the funky patterns can sometimes be mistaken for other snakes)??
> 
> Not saying you didn't see any, just think it's very unlikely for the area....


If you youtube cottonmouth, you'll be a believer!


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Nope, that's BS the state of ohio says. I'm very familiar w/ cottonmouths & had them even at Mateson lake in Michigan when I was a child at Uncles house on that lake. I've also been bitten w/ 1 fang while wading w/ trousers bloused or would've got it w/ both fangs here in ohio. I was lucky. Get back to me w/ your email address & not going thru this site & I'll send back to you an attached file of picture of one I damn near sat down on couple months ago. I was sitting on log to rest & looked around & saw this one was within striking range to me. I ery carefully eased to the r & continued untill I was out of range to be bitten. Then took pic w/ my cell from a good distance away. Email me at  [email protected].


----------



## M_weilacher (Apr 16, 2014)

hahaha. the Northern Watersnake looks the same. We do not come across venomous snakes here. http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Venomous_Snakes despite what you think you are incorrect. I would go pick those up with my hands to show you otherwise.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to agree we have no water moccasin in NE Ohio. I'n the Ohio river valley yes there are some along with copperheads but nothing like in the south. As for cotton mouths being aggressive I again disagree. I used to fish many a river in Arkansas as did my family. Those creeks and streams were crawling with cotton mouths everywhere and we ignored them and fished on. If one swam close while we were wading you thrashed your rod tip and they were gone. Like my grandfather said if you don't bother them they don't bother you.


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Agkistrodon_piscivorus/#geographic_range

Geographic Range

Cottonmouths, Agkistrodon piscivorus , are found in the United States ranging from as far north as the James River in Virginia to the western edge of Missouri, and as far south as the Florida Keys and the western part of Texas. They are found in parts of North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Kentucky*, Illinois, Indiana,* Tennessee and all of Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi and Arkansas. (Mitchell, 1994; Roth and Noble, 2005; Wilson, 1995; Zaidan III, et al., 2003) Wellnot one to argue but chk it out & I'm wondering why if they exist in neighboring states of Indiana & Illinoiswhy do suppose they can't be here just a tad east of those states?? Well let your concious be your guide. Good luck when picking them up & playing w/ them. Ha


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Agkistrodon_piscivorus/#geographic_range

Geographic Range

Cottonmouths, Agkistrodon piscivorus , are found in the United States ranging from as far north as the James River in Virginia to the western edge of Missouri, and as far south as the Florida Keys and the western part of Texas. They are found in parts of North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Kentucky*, Illinois, Indiana,* Tennessee and all of Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi and Arkansas. (Mitchell, 1994; Roth and Noble, 2005; Wilson, 1995; Zaidan III, et al., 2003) Wellnot one to argue but chk it out & I'm wondering why if they exist in neighboring states of Indiana & Illinoiswhy do suppose they can't be here just a tad east of those states?? Well let your concious be your guide. Good luck when picking them up & playing w/ them. Ha


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fisherguy67 said:


> http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Agkistrodon_piscivorus/#geographic_range
> 
> Geographic Range
> 
> Cottonmouths, Agkistrodon piscivorus , are found in the United States ranging from as far north as the James River in Virginia to the western edge of Missouri, and as far south as the Florida Keys and the western part of Texas. They are found in parts of North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Kentucky*, Illinois, Indiana,* Tennessee and all of Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi and Arkansas. (Mitchell, 1994; Roth and Noble, 2005; Wilson, 1995; Zaidan III, et al., 2003) Wellnot one to argue but chk it out & I'm wondering why if they exist in neighboring states of Indiana & Illinoiswhy do suppose they can't be here just a tad east of those states?? Well let your concious be your guide. Good luck when picking them up & playing w/ them.Ha


Not worth an argument but there is no info I could ever find that they are this far north. As I said I know a moccasin since I have been around them before and in my over 40 years here in ohio fishing and camping have never seen one or known anyone in my circle that also has.


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Why don't you click the link & learn something new? Oh by the way, my friend chopped the head off of one aprox 6" back & gusee what? Had FANGS & nice ones too. That happened in a small pond a month ago. That's why I went to Twin Lakes because I figured with all the properties well mowed there would be no problem. I grew up in souther ohio, Adams county & am very familiar w/ Copperheads, Rattlers, etc.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fisherguy67 said:


> Why don't you click the link & learn something new? Oh by the way, my friend chopped the head off of one aprox 6" back & gusee what? Had FANGS & nice ones too. That happened in a small pond a month ago. That's why I went to Twin Lakes because I figured with all the properties well mowed there would be no problem. I grew up in souther ohio, Adams county & am very familiar w/ Copperheads, Rattlers, etc.


I did but no where did it say anything about Ne Ohio and cotton mouths. Did you click the link the other poster submitted that contradicted what you claim? Some see thing others only doubt like you know UFOs and Bigfoot.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

It sounds to me someone has a new fishing hole, and that someone doesn't want anyone else to fish "his" spot.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

How about those sand and gravel pit lakes just to the north, don't know maybe the EPA requires them stocked to give back for stripping the ground? But gravel pit lakes are usually well stocked.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Seems like none of you youtubed it that's why you aren't believers. LMFAO!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

@Eliminate I've fished the sand and gravel pit lakes. There's 2 of them but 1 has the worst water you'll ever see. Tied fishing it numerous times, not even a bite. The other one has a ton of bluegill and some bass. Nohing to brag about tho. I've never seen anything,more than 1.5 lbs come out of it

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I heard a sharknado brought them up from Florida about five years ago.


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

RE: bigfoot and ufo's ?
Hey Bassbully, 
Ohhh I'm discovering what you're mostly all about as per checking out many of your past posts, etc. Very revealing. Seems like you love a good argument with people mostly about tournaments, etc? The pattern there shows you really love being an (somewhat) authority on most things you speak of & don't like being challanged about your opinions. Also starting to also notice you aren't against getting into insinuating what other people believe in? Thanks for the psychoanalysis of me while sitting at your pc. Ha. Yes you're a real pro? Ha again. In case you don't get it yet, all the stuff there you refer to re: state of ohio's BS post about cottonmouths range implies that we;re too far north out of the snakes range. My assertion here & in my posts are simply that Illinois, & Indianna, being (farther north) geographically than ohio isn't it logical to believe that's a farce? Duh, starting to get it yet? Try real hard & I'm sure it'll sloooowly start sinking in now. (smile) I understand that with some people it takes a little longer than most. No problem with that. 
Sincerely,
Greg


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fisherguy67 said:


> RE: bigfoot and ufo's ?
> Hey Bassbully,
> Ohhh I'm discovering what you're mostly all about as per checking out many of your past posts, etc. Very revealing. Seems like you love a good argument with people mostly about tournaments, etc? The pattern there shows you really love being an (somewhat) authority on most things you speak of & don't like being challanged about your opinions. Also starting to also notice you aren't against getting into insinuating what other people believe in? Thanks for the psychoanalysis of me while sitting at your pc. Ha. Yes you're a real pro? Ha again. In case you don't get it yet, all the stuff there you refer to re: state of ohio's BS post about cottonmouths range implies that we;re too far north out of the snakes range. My assertion here & in my posts are simply that Illinois, & Indianna, being (farther north) geographically than ohio isn't it logical to believe that's a farce? Duh, starting to get it yet? Try real hard & I'm sure it'll sloooowly start sinking in now. (smile) I understand that with some people it takes a little longer than most. No problem with that.
> Sincerely,
> Greg


For the record any other post here have nothing to do with this one. The other thing is you do not know me and are a bad internet judge. I'm not going to get into it on a subject only you say you can prove and the state and wildlife experts say is hogwash.
Go have fun with snakes, UFO , big foots whatever. I'm not the only one here who says it's BS but it's ok as long as you believe it's real . If you don't like my posts don't read them dude it's that simple


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I saw a Bigfoot carrying a cotton mouth there..I know it was,,


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Twin lakes water snakes are just that, water snakes! I've hunted snakes most of my 52 years of life, having caught hundreds, and never once a venomous snake. Water snakes are very common, large, mean and nasty, put on a real act, but are by no means poisonous! Take me to these snakes, and I will prove you wrong. Also just because it's on YouTube doesn't mean it's factual. If I had a nickel for every time I've heard somebody refer to a snake as poisonous, when they are too scared to get within 10 feet of it, but think they are expert enough to identify from that distance. Go ahead, prove me wrong!


----------



## Fisherguy67 (May 25, 2014)

Hey Bully, RE your last post =
For the record any other post here have nothing to do with this one. The other thing is you do not know me and are a bad Internet judge. I'm not going to get into it on a subject only you say you can prove and the state and wildlife experts say is hogwash.
Go have fun with snakes, UFO , big foots whatever. I'm not the only one here who says it's BS but it's ok as long as you believe it's really real . If you don't like my posts don't read them dude it's that simple 
(HUH)?The other thing is you do not know me and are a bad Internet judge.
(1) DITTO
(HUH)?Go have fun with snakes, UFO , big foots whatever. I'm not the only one here who says it's BS but it's ok as long as you believe it's really real .
(2) I see you're still kicking & screeming cause you're still throwing out your disparaging remarks about wether I believe in UFOs, or Bigfoot, etc. You don't know me & none of your business anyway!! Were you used to getting your way all the time when you were a child?? I'll speculate here (just my opinion here) but as your handle on here implies probably a school yard bully? 
(3) (HUH) only you say you can prove and the state and wildlife experts say is hogwash. 
Do you have enough upstairs to realize that the State of Ohio experts maybe are relying on old data that was before worldwide climate change? 
(4) (HUH) If you don't like my posts don't read them dude it's that simple  
I don't know what the (D) at the end of your reply means but I'm understanding it's nice. 

Well let me conclude here, I don't care what you post but when you reply to my posts & try to disparage me 
personally it does ruffle my feathers slightly! Shows your lack of character. And likewise if you don't like my posts don't reply either. 
I have great difficulty dealing with narrow minded people that seem to exist on the dark side!I'm posting to this then I'll be unsubscribing to the "Twin Lakes thread". 
LOL Greg


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Just so you know there are common water snakes on every body of water (creeks, rivers, lakes) in Ohio. If your gonna stay away from Twin Lakes, you may want to reconsider all other bodies of water!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

No cotton mouths this far north! Cant take the winter. LOL! A lot of water snakes get killed Because they have light colored mouths. Cant go by just that. The shape of the head is way off from a cotton mouth. LOL!


Watch Berlin Reservoir too! i m sure that was a cobra i saw. LOL!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well cant see any thing other then a map. No legend. Now if mean there in the dark brown are i will agree but that area doesn't come far enough north. As i have seen then in West Virginia, Kentucky Virginia and even in a small region of southern Ohio. Still none in the rest of Ohio.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is a more truthful range of all three types of Water vipers including the Moccasin.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fisherguy67 said:


> Hey Bully, RE your last post =
> For the record any other post here have nothing to do with this one. The other thing is you do not know me and are a bad Internet judge. I'm not going to get into it on a subject only you say you can prove and the state and wildlife experts say is hogwash.
> Go have fun with snakes, UFO , big foots whatever. I'm not the only one here who says it's BS but it's ok as long as you believe it's really real . If you don't like my posts don't read them dude it's that simple
> (HUH)?The other thing is you do not know me and are a bad Internet judge.
> ...


Knock ...knock ? Who's there? Others...others who? Others that proved fisherguy67 is wrong .

Dude also learn to read a map! 
Only the very top of Illinois is further north than Indiana and Ohio those two states ( Illinois and Indiana) start further south than Ohio...check again. Do you get that? Further south. They gots them there snakes you claim to see here.....sober?

Relax at least I didn't call you out on it like Just Perchy did. He asked you to show him these here cotton mouths. My time is to important to tag along. Let us know when you are taking him snake huntin..we all are waiting.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

just perchy said:


> Twin lakes water snakes are just that, water snakes! I've hunted snakes most of my 52 years of life, having caught hundreds, and never once a venomous snake. Water snakes are very common, large, mean and nasty, put on a real act, but are by no means poisonous! Take me to these snakes, and I will prove you wrong. Also just because it's on YouTube doesn't mean it's factual. If I had a nickel for every time I've heard somebody refer to a snake as poisonous, when they are too scared to get within 10 feet of it, but think they are expert enough to identify from that distance. Go ahead, prove me wrong!


Oh no you didn't !


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Peace and love boys. No sence in arguing we all make mistakes. And I make more then most. But grew up spenfing a lot of time in woods from Erie to Florida. And yes caught msny snakes especially in Prestonsburg kentucky. They hsd a snske show there that paid good money for the poison ones. 
But doon this wont be true. As Florida and southern states are ecploding with all kinds of snakes. And its continuslly getting warmer here. The point to where some snakes stop is coming north more each year. So some day well have them all too. But for now Ohio has few poidon ones. Mainly south around marietta and that border.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

viper1 said:


> Peace and love boys. No sence in arguing we all make mistakes. And I make more then most. But grew up spenfing a lot of time in woods from Erie to Florida. And yes caught msny snakes especially in Prestonsburg kentucky. They hsd a snske show there that paid good money for the poison ones.
> But doon this wont be true. As Florida and southern states are ecploding with all kinds of snakes. And its continuslly getting warmer here. The point to where some snakes stop is coming north more each year. So some day well have them all too. But for now Ohio has few poidon ones. Mainly south around marietta and that border.


Well he started it...jk. Ok internet apology to all here. Let's just all agree to disagree..k?


----------



## riversmallie (Jun 16, 2011)

Fisherguy67 you should not believe everything you read on the internet.

The Water Moccasin does NOT live naturally in Ohio. The closest that it gets to Ohio is southernmost Illinois. Still, since you may visit an area where it lives, learn about this snake. And be very careful! This is one mean snake! 

http://www.oplin.org/snake/fact pages/moccasin_water/moccasin_water.html


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This thread brings back memories of an old science teacher I had years ago in Jr High School was who an avid fisherman. (We would get him off topic on fishing on purpose because he would spend half the class or more talking fishing or hunting!) He was fishing at Mosquito or Pymi (memory?) near a campground and some guy with a boat got close to some trees and off fell some black rat snakes into the boat and one bit him. He suddenly started screaming and yelling Water moccasin water moccasin!!!! They were running over to yell at him that there are no poisonous snakes around here and before they could he already had his knife out cutting away by the bite to rid himself of the poison! LOL I'll never forget that story because the teacher was a very good storyteller. It is still replayed like a movie to me in my mind even though I never had been there to see it.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well i agree the Southern Water moccasin is aggressive as is the copper head on land. Most others attack when provoked or surprised. You have 9 times better chance of being hit by lightening then bitten by a snake. And then there is dry bites which no venom is injected. Did you know venom and poison are different? You could drink Venom and not die but not poison. 
And for copperhead and water Moccasin they don't use anti venom any more. As they make you sick and swell but rarely kill. Didn't know that till my cousin Jamie got bit in the arm by a copperhead. Yep southern boys play with both of them. He was an idiot i said. Swelled his lower arm to about a 6-8 inch diameter. Looked like it would pop! Finally convinced him to go to hospital. they gave him a pain pill and some antibiotics and sent him home. Said come back if it got worse. LOL!
Now the rattlesnake is a different story, Highly Poison and quick working. The diamond back is the most dangerous snake the USA has, And still no deaths. Why because there is a hospital always close enough. 
Another interesting fact. Did you know Mosquito lake has Rattlers? Yes a species know as Pygmy rattlers. They are in the preserve and protected. But i assume they have to be around the area too. I've only see one nest in my life. And i found it in my 20's by the swamp at Guilford lake. I killed them all. Wouldn't now but as a child i thought all poison snakes should die or be kept in cages. Know better now. But then again they are a snake not suppose to live here either.
Its strange what people fear these days. Snakes ,spiders and such. Most cause less problems then the humans. Even with venom's and poison they don't kill. But humans with no apparent reason do. Now what to be scared it would be healthier to worry about the guy next door killing you.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I'm going to be the one to say it. 

fisherguy, I'm not saying you're dumb, but I'm definitely saying you're not a very bright guy. Your posts are incredibly illegible, and with the fact you can't even form a coherent thought, most of us think you're just as batty as the next homeless guy who tells you about the fifty pound shark they caught in 10 gallons of water.

I'm sorry dude, but give it up. I as well grew up in Michigan and I know very well what *northern water snakes* look like. If you were bitten by a cottonmouth, EVEN A SINGLE FANG, I want to see the picture from your hospital visit. Also, the bill would be cool too for further proof. Making anti-venom is an interesting process. Often time they need *the snake that bit you* to properly identify and dose your bite.

Another note for you, *snakes fangs do not reside 6" behind the head, in fact they FOLD backwards when the snake closes it's mouth.* What you found *WERE BONES*

You wanted to throw around facts? I'm pretty I just debunked your entire spiel. People like you (misinformed, ignorant and people who just can't form a coherent thought) are what plagues society. I watched the movie Idiocracy once. It's slowly coming to life.

Need Proof? Use Google. It's your friend.




kayak1979 said:


> ... They were running over to yell at him that there are no poisonous snakes around here...


Actually, there are. There are three species of poisonous snakes in Ohio, but Cottonmouth (Water Moccasin) are neither.

Your poisons species are as follows;

Eastern Massasauga - ENDANGERED - Unsure of bite toxicity
Timber Rattlesnake - ENDANGERED - Unsure of bite toxicity
Northern Copperhead - Bite rarely causes death, but will cause severe pain and possible illness.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have heard about the Rattlesnakes in Southern Ohio as well as a few Copperheads but never at Mosquito, that is interesting. For the record we should leave fisherguy67 alone. Old age is a bitch you know


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> I have heard about the Rattlesnakes in Southern Ohio as well as a few Copperheads but never at Mosquito, that is interesting. For the record we should leave fisherguy67 alone. Old age is a bitch you know


I would leave him alone, if he weren't spilling out so much misinformation. When he gets to the point where he insinuates fangs lie 6" behind the head, it's time to put him in his place. He needs to open a science book.

Key feature of poisonous species of snakes...







Triangular shaped head and pits between the nasal cavity and the eyes.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I would leave him alone, if he weren't spilling out so much misinformation. When he gets to the point where he insinuates fangs lie 6" behind the head, it's time to put him in his place. He needs to open a science book.
> 
> Key feature of poisonous species of snakes...
> 
> ...


LOL yea I understand. I simply tried to tell him other wise but he got all kinds of cranky with me. I have seen those snakes for years as well as been in serious Cotton mouth country in the south so I know them well.

Every snake in the water to the unknown here is Ohio is a moccasin you know


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> LOL yea I understand. I simply tried to tell him other wise but he got all kinds of cranky with me. I have seen those snakes for years as well as been in serious Cotton mouth country in the south so I know them well.
> 
> Every snake in the water to the unknown here is Ohio is a moccasin you know


No one really came out and blatantly called the guy out. It had to be done. I thought about giving him a few lmgtfy (let me google that for you) links, but that would have just been insult to injury.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> No one really came out and blatantly called the guy out. It had to be done. I thought about giving him a few lmgtfy (let me google that for you) links, but that would have just been insult to injury.


Understood. His user name is his age. I get now


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to be the one to say it.
> 
> fisherguy, I'm not saying you're dumb, but I'm definitely saying you're not a very bright guy. Your posts are incredibly illegible, and with the fact you can't even form a coherent thought, most of us think you're just as batty as the next homeless guy who tells you about the fifty pound shark they caught in 10 gallons of water.
> 
> ...


Eastern is the worse!
Copperhead next
and Massasauga is another name for the pygmy. Least of all.
Rare to die from any of them these days.


----------

